# trolling motor for detroit river - jigging walleye



## DetroitIron (Dec 4, 2003)

Got a great deal on a used 16 foot deep V smokercraft with 50 hp , council steering. Looking to get a trolling motor for the Detroit river to do some vertical jigging. gEtting a few opinions. I want to get a bow mount, went to the minn-kota site and put in all the info, and they are recommending a 70 lb thrust "power drive" (I'd like the 24V system ). My buddy says I may not be able to keep up with the current on the river with the 70 lb thrust . I'd also like to get the i-pilot link attachment, for when I do some inland lake fishing, but the darn "link" only is 799.00, on top of the 1179.00 price for the 70 lb thrust. The 80lb thrust Minn kota terrova is 1800.00, which include i-pilot link. Damn, I almost fell over when I saw the price on the terrova! But I have heard some great things about it. I'm thinking about saving for one, and it will probably be the last trolling motor I buy!

My buddy says it will be easier to control the boat for vertical jigging with a transom mount, 24v motor . What size would be sufficient - 80lb thrust. 

Does anyone have any experience with a Minn Kota power drive or Terrova, bow mount, on the detroit river in a 16 foot boat? What about using a transom mount ? Any any and all input appreciated.


----------



## Walleye Wizard (Feb 5, 2006)

I think the bow mount 70 lb thrust will be plenty for the Detroit River. I'm no expert but I'm judging it off from my friends boat which is just like yours and he has a 50 lb thrust on his which is a little light IMO but it gets the job done. Now if you were to add a bunch of wind to that it might be a different story. I have a 14' starcraft and I am going to put a 70 lb on it. overkill yes but the batteries should last a long time


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

You may wish to search the multitude of previous posts on trolling motors.....


----------



## RangerOwner18 (Feb 28, 2012)

frenchriver1 said:


> You may wish to search the multitude of previous posts on trolling motors.....


Not to mention a stern mount trolling motor is not near as responsive, also it isn't foot controlled. That would be a pain to have one hand on the trolling motor and trying to jig at the same time.

By responsive I mean, you have the bow pointed into the wind and a gust comes from the side, by the time you turn the stern mounted motor your bow has swung 20 - 45 degrees. With a bow mount as soon as you feel a crosswind you turn into it, thus the bow never moves. It is easier for trolling motor control to pull the boat vs push the boat.

I had a 24 volt 41lb thrust bow mount on my old boat (16ft. Lund) and it was perfect in the detroit river. 

I would look real hard at other threads. I would ABSOLUTELY stay away from Stern mount only.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

70lb is more than enough. 70lb is on #10 speed on mine. Seldom do I use more than #5. #10 only on those 30mph days.(and thats for the wind not the current)

70lb on #10 will take you upstream at a good speed.


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

You will be ecstatic with that motor... I had that motor on a 20 footer and could pull the boat at 3.0mph


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

I will be installing an 80lb terrova with i pilot link shortly and I will let you know how well it performs. The previous motor was a 70lb power drive. I sure hope this link is what they say it is, because I just dumped a bit of cash on a new head unit to control this thing as well.


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

TubeJig I just received my terrova wth I-pilot Link as well. Will be going on the boat next week. I'm very interested to see how well this thing performs!


----------



## 5eyes (Jan 24, 2003)

Said it before..will say again..36v..there is NO such thing as too much trolling motor power! I realize that cost and battery space is a concern, but you will NEVER regret going big. If someone would make a 48v i would be in line. YMMV...RFHT bill


----------



## yellowbelly80 (Aug 27, 2004)

i have a 17' lund and use a 55lb transome with no problems.. i added a foot control switch for power on/off i just set the speed and steer if i have too.i can jig all day with no problems..a 36v system in a 16' boat with a 50hp is over kill and too much weight


----------

